# wine pairing for smoked turkey?



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm smoking two turkeys for thanksgiving and I'm looking for wine advice

I was recommended maybe an unoaked chardonnay maybe on the more acidic side to cut through fat or maybe a red that can stand up to the smoke.

What are your thoughts for wine pairing? Any particular varietals come to mind?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Beer. A keg would be even better.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I do know a lot about more about beer 

And it's easy to pair it with pretty much all courses


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A crisp Sauvignon Blanc.

Pinto Noir, or a juicey Zinfandel.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love  dark beer with anything smoked


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In general I usually don't recommend sweeter wines but in this case I think I would recommend a sweeter German Riesling.  Many of the flavors of Riesling will play well with the flavors of Thanksgiving, and the sweetness will play nice against the smoke.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't drink, so this is just what I've seen recommended. Depends somewhat on the seasoning beyond the smoke,but usually the more the flavor deviates from it's baseline profile, the more often I see Gewurztraminer recommended. Sometimes an Italian Prosecco. Most often with barbecue, it is beer though. 

I listened to an NPR piece on "flats", an aged non-carbonated beer that can be quite pricey, but might be something worth looking into further for that beerish aspect, but with aged nuance and character.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Phatch, both those wine suggestions would work beautifully and again, fall into that category of off-dry or slightly sweet, even if the Gewurztraminer is on the dry side they often give the perception of sweetness with the fruit and floral overtones.

Beer is always a great choice with smoked meats and is a great choice with Thanksgiving dinner, although I would stay away from IPA's-too bitter and I don't think they make a good compliment to the usual foods found on the Thanksgiving table.  Also stay away from the standard American Lager's.  They have their time and place, it's not the Thanksgiving table.  Malty Octoberfests, Dobblebocks, nut brown ales.  The malt really compliments many of the flavors of Thanksgiving.  I didn't get into beer suggestions as that wasn't the original question but now that people are brining it up....

I'd also be remiss if I didn't mention hard cider.  There are some great hard cider out there and they aren't all super sweet beverages.  Many or pretty dry and have a lot of complex flavors that would work well also.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

What about a tempranillo? It has enough body to stand up to smoke. Spaniards drink it all the time and they have the "smoke" thing down.

Or maybe a crisp Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

[h2]Castello Banfi Brunello di Montalcino is one of my favorites They are right though, smoke says beer.[/h2]


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Lots of great advice here. Looks like we'll have a tasting 

Weather forecast says I'm gonna be smoking in the snow on thursday but I've done that before





  








858068_10101340013673669_187393047_o.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Nov 21, 2016


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

You might try a malbec from Argentina or a meritage from California.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tempranillo, or a nice Cab Franc/Merlot blend.


----------



## cookie1801 (Dec 20, 2016)

I would add a good Riesling and a Beaujolais Nouveau. They are both very light and should pair fine with smoked flavors.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Can you get Nine Pin cider out your way?  The ginger is awesome and would compliment the smoke I think.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

This was back at Thanksgiving and I will now provide a full report. Flavor profile wise - the turkeys were dry brined and spatchcocked, rubbed with Peruvian chicken wet rub. Smoke/grill indirect at 450 for about 2.5 hours, hardwod lump, and a fist sized applewood chunk. Plenty of smoke flavor but at this temp I was going for a clean burn. I made gravy for the less adventurous but I also made a chimichurri that IMO works great with smoked meat. Peruvian chicken usually comes with mayo\sour cream based yellow or green sauce but I thought the fattyness of turkey needed something else.

Wegmans had a wine tasting I tried some 30 wines on that shopping trip. I ended up with a Malbec that I liked and a growler of Belgian golden strong ale from Medusa brewing. Also cider from Harvard Cider, harvard MA; that's my favorite right now, dry but not bone dry, brewed with a few hops and spiced with grains of paradise. @Mike9 I haven't seen nine pin sold anywhere but I will keep an eye out. I love ginger.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I second a California Zinfandel or a light Pinot noir. Zinfandel works with Bbq, so I imagine it would be a winner.


----------

